# just joined...help me out



## dakna@angliatti.com (Oct 13, 2014)

I have a website up for the bottles I have, page one and two's thumbnails do not work as they should but most of the site works other than that. Not sure on etiquette, just toss up the link for folks to look at them or do I need approval...etc. Thanks - Mostly looking for info, values, rarity of items. -dakna


----------



## dakna@angliatti.com (Oct 13, 2014)

23 views and no replies, guess I will just post the link. Again, thanks for any information ahead of time.http://www.dakna.com/medicinehome.htm


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 14, 2014)

Interesting stuff but a lot of it is a bit to new for me to comment on. They look like my grandmother medicine cabinet in the 60's. Some of the older stuff line the Mother's Friend and extracts are very common.I did see a Jules Hauel that looked pontil but also like the flared lip was all but missing.The baby aspirin for the graphics, the Dodge and Olcott for the cobalt, a bar of soap or something because there is a collector of many things Peoria on here and some others may sell..Overall, $150 for the whole of it but keep in mind some aren't that salable, others may get $10-15. Maybe even a surprise $20-25.That's my opinion but I didn't scrutinize all of them.


----------



## sandchip (Oct 14, 2014)

Looks like the contents of an old drugstore.  I see a lot of tooled tops, so you've got stuff stretching from around 1890 or 1900 all the way up through the 60s as Eric said, with the Hauel being the exception at 1850ish.  Not much salable value, but a neat window to the past and I enjoyed looking at them.


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 14, 2014)

I think there is some neat stuff there...a lot of marketable stuff.  A bit of it is a little new but the cork-top stuff will sell for sure.  That labeled pot lid is a nice piece...pretty hard to find those with the original labels. There are a few other key pieces in there.  I personally think that if you sold the lot to a dealer, $250 would be fair and if you spent the time to list each item well on eBay you could get ~$500-$600 for the lot (sold individually).  Some of the advertising tins will do well as well.


----------



## ScottBSA (Oct 14, 2014)

I just took the trip through your old drug store.  Thanks for the large collection of photos.  I agree with the other posts in many ways.  The bottles aren't worth very much, either because they are plain or common or not old.  The tins and cosmetics probably have more of a value on ebay.  Very interesting drugstore collection. Scott


----------



## dakna@angliatti.com (Oct 14, 2014)

Glad you all liked it. My father was a traveling drug store salesman a long while back. Worked for Dr. Scholl's. This is his collection of items I have had for quite awhile. Not sure what a pontil and pot lid are, but I will look around this site a bit and I bet I will find out!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 14, 2014)

Site looks good, though I'd recommend putting the name of the company under each bottle, even if it's visible, so that search engines can find it.  Also I would recommend not publishing your email on the internet unless it's turned into a picture on your website (there are programs online which do this) unless you want a lot of Nigerian princes to begin contacting you.  Also, a pontil is a jagged round scar of glass on the bottom of a very old bottle that shows that it's very old, pre-civil war usually.  You can often tell a bottle is a pontil without looking at the base because the glass looks so old that it can't be new enough not to have one. A pot lid is a ceramic lid that went onto a small ceramic pot.  The pot was usually plain so people mostly care about the lids.Some definite gems in there, I really like this sort of thing even if they aren't necessarily as valuable (though some, like the pot lid, definitely are).


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Oct 15, 2014)

You have some cool old bottles there. I'd be interested in some of the books if they're for sale.  ~Mike


----------



## RED Matthews (Oct 19, 2014)

All I _ can offer is a little page of description what newbies need. to help them know how to recognize the hand blown bottles worth keeping, because the most value is in that time frame of our collecting and study.  Read my home page and you will find that I am now an old man that has collected and worked in the bottle making industry for 77 years now.  __RED Matthews   email < bottlemysteries@yahoo.com>  _


----------



## RED Matthews (Oct 21, 2014)

Hello,  I am back in Florida and reviewed your pictures,  the fourth on intrigued me because of a different shaped neck.  I have collected glass for over 77 years and concentrated on the hand blown glass products of early manual glass making.  I worked in the glass mold bus9nhess for fifteen years for Thatcher Glass, and traveled the world for 22 years selling a new metal to the worlds glass factories. So my interest is still in the hand made glass items, from glass dip writing pens to ink bottles and that has me to he point of trying to help others interested in the same type of glass.RED Matthews


----------



## RED Matthews (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi again, I just went back and found the bottle again.  It was your number MB023.  I agree with the others about the age of the bottles, the main thought of most of us is, that we are most interested in the earlier vintage of the hand blown products.  If you read some of my home page, you will know more about  our involvement.  Some of your glass items fall into that category.  Don't be discouraged because. in todays collecting, many modern made bottles are collected because of a special interested type is the incentive - from soda pop to beer to medical, and even embalming as a category of their interest.   RED Matthews


----------

